# Better engine cooling....



## DFWGTO (May 4, 2005)

If you use the 05 hood, remove the rubber plugs and remove the gasket that goes at the back of the hood... it would force engine compartment cooling. 

what do you guys think... I hate it when the engine gets so hot it starts to pull timing... you could even go so far as to remove the sacred coil covers!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I've heard that works for the 05's, and yes when you remove the coil covers it does run cooler!! BTW, nice avatar  !


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

I pulled my plugs out last night. Amazing the tiny little slots that face backwards are supposed to let any significant amount of air through. Gotta take the car into the dealer in the morning for service so I think I am going to put them back in.


----------



## 04m6_ca (Feb 27, 2005)

*Help - TB bypass link*

Does anyone have the link, or detail on the TB coolant Bypass mod? I can't locate :confused


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Doesn't removing the Hood inserts and rear Hood gasket allow more rain into the engine compartment in the process of enhancing cooling ?


----------



## DFWGTO (May 4, 2005)

Yes it will let all the rain in.... but I only drive my car at night and on dry days... 04 that I have had for 1.5 yrs and it just now has 6000 miles on it


----------



## GrayGoat (Mar 5, 2005)

Xcommuter said:


> Doesn't removing the Hood inserts and rear Hood gasket allow more rain into the engine compartment in the process of enhancing cooling ?


Rain? What Rain? 
:cheers


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Always looking for better cooling and I'll keep these in mind. I pop the hood after my commute for several minutes to let the hot air escape before locking up.

My Temp gauge hasn't indicated a temp problem even after spirited runs. As I recall (after warmup) the needle stays at one mark below center my whole trip...


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

I modded my rubber inserts and air is blasting into my engine. I am now taking off the fuel line covers as a few guys have done this with noticeable differences.

Here is the link to the pictures of my modded rubber inserts

http://homepage.mac.com/asthomas/PhotoAlbum21.html


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Kinda cool, think I may do that. What hood with scoops do you have on your 04? The stock 05 hood?

If it's the 05 hood, think you would be able to take some pictures of the whole thing once your done?


----------

